# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  La Rioja, Navarra y Cantabria, comunidades autónomas más eficientes en el suministro de agua

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/abastec...o-de-agua-2525

Según recoge, citando datos del INE, el Informe Sostenibilidad en España publicado recientemente por el OSE, 1.188 Hm3 de los 4.581 Hm3 suministrados a la red de abastecimiento público en el año 2010 correspondieron al volumen de agua no registrada, de los cuales 803 Hm3 fueron pérdidas reales (fugas, roturas y averías).



Esta cantidad representó el 17,5% del total de agua suministrada a las redes de abastecimiento urbano, porcentaje que superó escasamente al del año 2009 (16,6%) y que indicaba que no se consiguió una mejora en la eficiencia de las redes de distribución del agua. El volumen de agua no registrada debido a consumos estimados, errores de medida, fraude u otras causas fue de 385 Hm3, un 8,4%, del total de agua suministrada.



Las CCAA con menor eficiencia relativa de las redes de distribución de abastecimiento público (volumen de agua no registrada por pérdidas de agua en las redes públicas (por fugas, roturas y averías o bien por errores de medición y fraudes)) fueron Andalucía (216 Hm3), Cataluña (158 Hm3) y Comunitat Valenciana (144 Hm3). 

Por el contrario, entre las CCAA relativamente más eficientes se situaron La Rioja (12 Hm3), Comunidad Foral de Navarra (14 Hm3) y Cantabria (24 Hm3).

----------


## REEGE

Lo de Andalucia me lo creo... que descontrol de agua perdida!! :Mad: 
Buen artículo artista!!

----------

